# Regulador tension 7806-7805



## Keown (Jun 9, 2007)

hola estoy mirando como conseguir el calculo para saber si necesita disipador un regulador de tension, e encotrado la siguiente formula pero desconzco los datos

Rthr = [(Tj - Ta) / Pmax] - Rvjc

Pmax es potencia maxima

Rvjc es es 5ºC/W

pero me falta saber que son los datos Tj y Ta

gracias



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Este tema no tiene nada que ver con "Circuitos lógicos combinacionales y secuenciales".
> 
> Tema reubicado.


----------



## JV (Jun 9, 2007)

Hola Keown, Tj es la temperatura de union y Ta la temperatura ambiente.

Para mas información mira en:

http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/semi/disipadores/index.php

Saludos..


----------



## Keown (Jun 10, 2007)

gracias JV , pero esa url debe estar jodida, xq no me deja entrar


----------



## Keown (Jun 10, 2007)

alguien me puede decir dnd puedo encontrar la hoja d caracteristicas del 7806 y 7805 en ESPAÑOL, solo encuentro las d ingles...


----------



## JV (Jun 10, 2007)

El link me funciona bien, debes tener algun problema. Respecto a encontrar hojas de datos en español no te hagas ilusiones, es como el viejo dicho de una aguja en un pajar. Las hojas de datos provienen de empresas de USA que las hacen en ingles por supuesto y de empresas de China, que tambien las hacen en ingles.

Saludos..


----------

